# R.I.P. Wilma :(



## FascinaRabbits (Dec 23, 2010)

My bunny Wilma died today  She wasn't always the nicest bunny. I never did get to bond with her but I did love her. I don't know why she died, she was really lethargic yesterday and today when I went to feed her she was dead  She was a lionhead mix I got from the shelter. She was one of my first rabbits, and the reason I had 18 rabbits, she had a litter of 7 babies in June, but one of her babies mysteriously passed on the 25th of November. I'll always love her. She was always a little bit of a grouch and bit me on many occasions. She wasn't well socialized but I tried. Yesterday when I went to feed her she was very lazy and didn't try and bite or jump at me like she normally did. I knew something was wrong then. I went to go pick her up to examine her and she nuzzled into my hand and was really sweet, I picked her up and I pet her to sleep, I went to put her back in her cage and she woke up, and went to her bed  I think she just wanted to say good bye to me and tank me for saving her from the shelter life. I'm glad she died happily in a warm household instead of at the pound or in someone's kitchen. Now she's in rabbit heaven with her daughter Nala and they're binkying their little tails off. 
R.I.P. Wilma, I'll love you forever






Me with Wilma yesterday, the day before she died


----------



## Nela (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost her RIP Wilma! I hope she and Nala are having a blast.


----------



## virgin62 (Dec 24, 2010)

how sad
sorry you lost her
its never easy loosing a loved one
my heart goes out to you and RIP Wilma


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost Wilma. She was a very pretty bunny.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Beautiful Wilma.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 24, 2010)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Wilma.:bunnyangel:


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 25, 2010)

binky free little wilma :rainbow:


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 26, 2010)

BInky Free WIlma

I'm so sorry for your loss, especially this close to the holidays


----------



## FascinaRabbits (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I still miss her, it's not the same walking past her empty cage  I've deicded I'm going to keep atleast one of babeis from my new litter, put them Wilma's old cage. I really miss her. I thought I'd add a picture of what she looked like when I got her from the shelter. This is her picture from the shelter.




I really miss her, even though she wasn't my nicest rabbit


----------



## cheryl (Jan 3, 2011)

Aww i'm so very sorry you lost Wilma..


----------



## Tasha93x (Jan 6, 2011)

Aww I'm so sorry for your loss . She was beautiful, my thoughts are with you :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 6, 2011)

She was a darling little girl. Know how you feel. Still haven't cleaned out Charlene's hutch and seeing it empty isn't easy. Rest in peace little girl.


----------



## yngmea (Jan 19, 2011)

binky free wilma.


----------

